# Mein Teich-Outing



## Wilm (26. Sep. 2007)

Mein Fehler und ich, oder ich und meine Fehler:

Juhu, ein Teich ist geboren, so lautete mein Heureka-Ruf im Juli letzten Jahres. Naja, eigentlich war das nur eine 500 l Fertigpfütze in die ich wirklich zwei junge Kois eingesetzt habe. Meine Frau wollte eine Seerose, die Seerose wollten aber eigentlich die Kois. Seerose weg, Kois weiterhin da.

Mmm, Filter ? Filter ist gut, also in den Baumarkt, Fertigfilter mit UVC und Pumpe zu 79,99€. Soll sogar für 8.000 Liter passen. Algo-hier und Algo-da reingekippt ... die Fische müssen robust sein ...

Herbst: 50cm und Winter, nein das geht nicht gut. Also eine Innenhälterung gebaut, altes Filter, Teilwasserwechsel jeden Samstag. ( Warum habe ich von meinem Wasserwerk eigentlich keine Flasche Sekt zu Weihnachten bekommen ??? )

Frühjahr 2007, neues Bauprojekt, ein Teich ... Nun, was da herausgekommen ist, glich eher einem Schützengraben aus dem ersten Weltkrieg. 80cm breit, 80cm tief und um die Ecke schlappe 5 Meter lang. Ja, das alte Filter machte weiter mir UVC und allen anderen Blödsinn. 

Sch... warum werden die Kois nur so groß ???

Endgültig hatten wir die Schnauze voll. Ich griff zum äußersten was mir zur Verfügung stand, nämlich Spaten, Spitzhacke, 25er Bohrer und Sprengzement. Ein Loch wuchs, eine Pflänzenschalenmauer entstand und irgendwie haben wir es geschafft, selbst die Teichfolie zu zweit an einem Sonntag einzulegen. 

Jetzt sind die Fische in einem größeren Becken, Filter fährt gerade ein und für den Winter mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich die Bepflanzung noch verbessere.

Nun, lasst Bilder sprechen:

Dies wird einmal der Pflanzenfilter. Eine kleine Bruchsteinmauer soll dann die Fische davon abhalten. Tiefe hier ist ca. 60 cm. In Wirklichkeit ist er ein Flügel des alten Teichs. So ging es nur noch nach rechts um die Ecke. Das nannte ich mal Teich.







Unten links muss man sich den Pflanzenfilter denken, der neue Teich hat diese Ausmaße. Nicht groß, aber besser als nichts...






Hier kommt die Seitenansicht vom Osten her:






Und schließlich die Mauer, die ich ziehen musste um wenigstens einen Teil des Hangs abzufangen.






So, dass isser nun, vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber besser als nichts.

Grüße,
 Wilm

PS.: Mir ist bekannt, dass es nicht statthaft ist, hier Bilder zu verlinken, aber wie ich eine Galerie anlege, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden. Sobald ich das kann, editiere ich den Beitrag und verschiebe ich Bilder in eine solche.


----------



## Conny (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm,

hier schon mal was zum nachlesen . 
Ansonsten kann man sehen, wie fleißig Ihr gewesen seid   Das sieht doch ganz toll aus. Und erst im nächsten Sommer! Hoffentlich schon 2008.  
Ich erschrecke auch immer wieder, wie schnell die KOI wachsen. Es beruhigt nicht wirklich, dass andere auch immer wieder die gleichen Fehler machen.


----------



## Wilm (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Und erst im nächsten Sommer! Hoffentlich schon 2008.



Hallo Conny,

für 2008 ist erst einmal pflanzen, pflanzen und nochmals Pflanzen pflanzen angesagt. Alle Baumärkte um mich herum haben kaum noch Wasserpflanzen, nur 4 Töpfe mit __ Froschlöffel konnte ich noch ergattern.

Größer geht es nicht mehr, 140cm Tiefe ist auch das Maximum, was mein Geldbeutel und meine Muskeln geschafft haben. Quellzement kostet leider nicht wenig, wenn Sandstein weichen soll.

Nun warte ich auf den Winter um meine alternative Teichheizung auszuprobieren zu können. Erfrieren sollen meine Fische nämlich nicht. Ist zwar Baumarktware, aber Lebewesen ist Lebewesen. 

Grüße ins Reinland ...
 Wilm


----------



## MikeCharly (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hi Wilm,

mir gefällt Dein Teich sehr gut.
Wenn er einmal bepflanzt ist, hast Du ein kleines Paradies.
Mach weiter so!


----------



## Wilm (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Danke Volker,

mal sehen, was das Frühjahr bringt. Bisher bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Mehr geht nicht, denn der japanische __ Ahorn wurde von meinem Opa gepflanzt. Der Baum ist mehr als 70 Jahre alt, also keine Chance den zu entfernen.

Mein Vater ( wir leben hier in der alten 3 Generationen-Gesellschaft ) spielt schon mit dem Gedanken, den Pool in einen Natur-Pool umzugestalten. Damit hätten späten die Fische schlappe 40m³ zum tummeln.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## MikeCharly (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Lass ja den __ Ahorn stehen!   




Der Gesamteindruck,  Ahorn – Teich ist wunderschön!


----------



## Chrisinger (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hi Wilm,


na jetzt seh ich endlich mal,wodrüber wir reden.

Sieht doch gut aus.Und die Sicht ist fast Perfekt.

Hmmmm....wie wir besprochen haben, die Pflanzen.......Wird schon

Aber sonst sehr sehr schön.


LG Chris


----------



## Dodi (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm!

Na, das ist doch was ganz anderes als so eine Fertig-Schüssel, oder?

Sieht doch schon gut aus - wenn das erst einmal alles schön bewachsen ist, ist es bestimmt ganz toll!

Sach ma, die roten Steine beim letzten Bild, sind das so Pflanzsteine? Setzt Du da auch noch was grünes rein? Ich meine in die unteren Reihen.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Teich - und im nächsten Jahr wird es sicher Deine kleine Oase sein!


----------



## Wilm (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Dodi,

natürlich werden die unteren Reihen auch noch bepflanzt. Ziel soll es sein, eine Art Hecke mit __ Efeu und anderen Pflanzen zu erzeugen. Leider ist das die Nordseite, da kommen blühende Pflanzen nicht so in Frage.

Pflanzsteine sind doch zum bepflanzen da. 

Grüße aus dem nassen Südniedersachsen,
 Wilm


----------



## Dodi (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm!

Recht hast Du: Pflanzsteine sind zum bepflanzen da - ich war mir nur nicht so sicher, ob es tatsächlich Pflanzsteine sind.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## w54wolle (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm !  
Das sieht doch sehr gut aus  und wenn Du das mit dem Bepflanzen (Hintergrund und Pflanzsteinmauer) realisierst, hast Du einen tollen Teich an dem ich Euch viel Freude wünsche


----------



## Wilm (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wolfgang,

natürlich wird da noch kräftig bepflanzt.

Gestern hat es hier im südlichen Niedersachsen an die 120 Liter in 24 Stunden geregnet. Fast alle Ortschaften hier im Landkreis sind abgesoffen, die Feldflur gleicht einer Seenplatte. 

Den hinteren Bereich, dort wo man das 50er Rücklaufrohr sieht, werden wir im Frühjahr mit Bodendeckern bepflanzen. Die Filteranlage soll mit wildem __ Wein, warscheinlich aber in der Übergangszeit mit Schilfmattern "getarnt" werden. Zur Zeit ist es ein zweistufiges System, welches ich aber noch um 2 weitere Stufen erweitern will. Nur eine Biostufe im Spätherbst macht keinen Sinn.

Die Pflanzsteine werden mit __ Efeu berankt. Dann sieht man davon in den nächsten 2 Jahren auch nichts mehr. Für die Schlammpiste vor dem Teich, ich beziehe mich immer auf mein letztes Bild, habe ich im Vorgarten Bärenfellgras, einen großen Haufen weiterer Steine und einen langen Winter, wo ich mir weitere Impressionen holen kann, um auch dort alles schön zu machen. 

Ich hatte ja eingangs geschrieben, einen Fehler macht man mindestens 2-mal. 
Mein Nitrit ist endlich am sinken (Maximalwert für 2 Tage 0,25 ), nun freue ich mich schon auf die Algenblüte. Wenn alles klappt, dann überstehen die Fische den Winter und im Frühjahr ist es mir eine Wonne, die Innenhälterung abreißen zu können. Meine Idee mit der alternativen Teichheizung ist hier ja schon woanders beschrieben.

Nächste Woche soll es wieder trockener werden. Dann kann ich auch wieder an die Rückseite des Teichs ohne den kompletten Rasen in eine Pferdekoppel zu verwandeln.

Schiet Wetter halt...

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## w54wolle (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm !  
Hast Recht mit "Biostufe im Herbst ..." Deine Überlegungen für die Bepflanzung hören sich gut an, vielleicht beim __ Efeu bedenken, das er in 2Jahren alles abdeckt ..., aber der Bursche hört danach nicht auf schnell zu wachsen, je nach Sorte verschieden !  Das sich Dein Nitritwert zum Guten hin entwickelt ist doch eine feine Sache  und warum sollten die Fische nicht gut über den Winter kommen ?, denke das wird schon klappen  und was das Wetter betrifft, so drück ich Uns die Daumen , das wir noch was tun können, bin aber recht zuversichtlich : Also dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## A6er (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Wilm,
na da hast Du doch auch ganz schon was auf die Beine gestellt  
Finde deinen Teich sehr gelungen!
Insbesondere direkt an der Terrasse finde ich total gut.
Leider war das bei uns nicht möglich!

Sehr amüsant finde ich deine Einleitung mit der "Baumarkterfahrung" bzw. dem viel zu kleinem Teich  

Nächsten Sommer hast Du eine richtige Oase direkt an der Terrasse.
Da schmeckt das Grillsteak und das kühle Blonde dazu gleich doppelt so gut


----------



## Wilm (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein Teich-Outing*

Hallo Rüdiger,
ich danke Dir für Deine Antwort.

Nun, bei den vielen Zusprüchen wird der Teich im nächsten Jahr sicherlich durch den Bewuchs noch viel schöner, als wir ihn schon finden. --- Auch ein Rohbau kann entzücken --- 

Zum __ Efeu kann ich Dir nur recht geben! Das Zeug sprießt wie die Pest, fast so schlimm wie __ Ackerwinde. Aber besser etwas zurück zu schneiden, als noch nach Jahren die doofen Planzsteine zu sehen. --- Ich mag keinen Beton im Garten ---

Übrigens, nicht ohne Grund habe ich den Namen "Mein Teich-Outing" gewählt. Die Summe meiner ersten Fehler sind fast schon tauglich für ein Lehrbuch. 

Jetzt hat er seit 10. September Wasser und Fische. Nun, das ging leider nicht anders. --- Er gleicht eher einer Intensivstation, belüftet, alle Wasserwerte dauerhaft gemessen, Fischverhalten mehrfach am Tag beobachtet, Teilwasserwechsel immer wenn nötig. 

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass meine "Blubbs" soviel (schöne) Arbeit machen ...

Da hast DU einen riesen Vorteil  Dein Wasser fährt ein, während ich meines mit Bakkies aus der Dose zum Leben erwecken muss.

Aber, bald kommt der Winter. Dann haben wir beide Ruhe um im Frühjahr die zweite Runde einleiten zu können. 

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld wünscht
 Wilm, der sich gerade seinem anderem Hobby widmet. (www.lampensalat.de)


----------

